# [TIP] Velocizzare Firefox!

## silverfix

 :Very Happy: 

davvero notevole, vi consiglio davvero di apportare queste modifiche, il volpaccio cambia davvero faccia!

http://www.gentoo-italia.net/article.php?story=20040915112724647

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunta a post utilissimi sezione tips

----------

## gutter

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> davvero notevole, vi consiglio davvero di apportare queste modifiche, il volpaccio cambia davvero faccia!
> 
> http://www.gentoo-italia.net/article.php?story=20040915112724647

 

L'ho provata tempo fa, non ho mai riscontrato un problema di rendering ( o non me ne sono accorto). Ed è davvero notevole l'aumento di velocità.

----------

## Sparker

Questo tip vale anche per Mozilla

Ciao

----------

## effeuno

Sembra Capirossi: A CANNONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## silverfix

con queste modifiche è senza dubbio il browser più veloce in circolazione, l'articolo dice 4 volte più di opera   :Razz: 

non so se sia vero in ogni modo è una scheggia!

 :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Fatto  :Wink: 

Interessante...

----------

## molesto

non ci sono rischi per quello che riguarda la stabilità

----------

## =DvD=

Lessi non mi ricordo dove che questo va a scapito di altri utenti, perchè si riempono prima gli slot dei servers...

Ma non mi prendo la responsabilità per quello che ho citato, visto anche che non mi ricordo la fonte (potrebbe anche essere stato il mio cervello durante un brutto sogno  :Wink:  )

----------

## molesto

wow... fatte le modifiche... che spada!

non è che c'è un trucchetto del genere anche xorg   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yans

ottimo   :Wink: 

----------

## M4tteo

Buono a sapersi!!!!!!!!!

Funzia... Funzia  

velocizza di molto!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## maninthebox1

E' una mostruosità!

DAVVERO IMBATTIBILE!

----------

## federico

Ho attivato anche io queste opzioni, mi pare ad occhio piu' spedito, devo fare un po' di prove ma ad occhio mi pare spedito...

----------

## CarloJekko

da un pò di tempo ho riscontarto una lentezza esasperante per siti con CSS abbastanza complicati... (tipo wikipedia, ed in generale tutti i wiki, ed anche qualche sito Drupal)

Il problema l'ho risolto rimettendo a posto le cose... Ossia revertando ai valori di default firefox... Non voglio insinuare nulla, ma nel caso qualcuno riscontri gli stessi problemi consiglio di fare lo stesso. Ciao!!

----------

## mambro

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> da un pò di tempo ho riscontarto una lentezza esasperante per siti con CSS abbastanza complicati... (tipo wikipedia, ed in generale tutti i wiki, ed anche qualche sito Drupal)
> 
> Il problema l'ho risolto rimettendo a posto le cose... Ossia revertando ai valori di default firefox... Non voglio insinuare nulla, ma nel caso qualcuno riscontri gli stessi problemi consiglio di fare lo stesso. Ciao!!

 

Boo magari è un caso ma avevo anch'io lo stesso problema di lentezza con wikipedia e tornando ai valori di default sembra essersi risolto...

(spostate su OT)

----------

## fbcyborg

Mah! io sinceramente sul mio amd64 non ho riscontrato grosse accelerazioni.. cmq, ottimo tip.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mah! io sinceramente sul mio amd64 non ho riscontrato grosse accelerazioni.. cmq, ottimo tip.

 

Le accelerazioni si hanno soprattutto con pagine con un gran numero di risorse esterne, ad esempio immagini, perché vengono scaricate in parallelo; questo tweak è stato anche incorporato in un'estensione chiamata fasterfox.

Comunque il guadagno dipende fortemente dalla banda libera che si ha; se hai la banda quasi satura il parallelismo peggiora la velocità invece di migliorarla.

Ciao

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> Template Error: set_root: /Library/WebServer/www.gentoo-italia.net/public_html/layout/TabularDynamics/trackback is not a directory.
> 
> Halted.

 

il link  nn va.

----------

## osar_sabin

il link non va più

----------

## Ferdinando

Quelle opzioni sono state incluse in fasterfox, un'estensione che purtroppo non è in portage; questa però implementa anche il prefetching in background che è fortemente sconsigliato, ed è bene disabilitarlo nelle opzioni. Potete usare questo invece del link.

Ciao

----------

## gutter

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> un'estensione che purtroppo non è in portage 

 

Non avrebbe molto senso mettere le estensioni di firefox in portage    :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non avrebbe molto senso mettere le estensioni di firefox in portage   

 

Chi l'ha detto?  :Very Happy:  Quella per la lingua è inclusa nell'ebuild di firefox, mentre per thunderbird c'è ad esempio x11-plugins/enigmail; per il modo in cui portage aggiorna firefox/thunderbird è sconsigliato aggiornarli dal menu e lo stesso vale per le estensioni: non c'è garanzia alcuna che siano lì al prossimo aggiornamento.

Ciao

----------

## gutter

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  non c'è garanzia alcuna che siano lì al prossimo aggiornamento.
> 
> 

 

Ok  :Very Happy:  senza dubbio; ma il lavoro di manutenzione sarebbe troppo oneroso sacrificando in questo modo risorse per altra roba più importante  :Wink: . Quello che voglio dire è che alla fine installare un'extension è più semplice della creazione di un ebuild   :Wink:  .

----------

## lsegalla

cercavo di darci un'occhiata ma il link è sparito....

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> cercavo di darci un'occhiata ma il link è sparito....

 

con tutti gli anni che sono passati magari erano cavolate buone solo per firefox 1.0  :Laughing: 

----------

